
It is optimal to not have enough people when your startup is growing - aytekin
https://mobile.twitter.com/paulg/status/1033003032835809280
======
aytekin
Tweet edited to fit in the title. Here is the full tweet:

If your startup is growing well, but there are some things you can't do
because you don't have enough people, that's actually optimal. That's what it
feels like in every great startup.

